# Anyone here using Notion 6?



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 25, 2021)

I am having some issues with the implementation of playback using a MIDI controller with NTempo.
Currently it is not using my playing velocity input as velocity for playback with NTempo.
It clearly states in the manual that it can do this, but so far it is not responding to my velocity performance.

Also, I cannot get NTempo to recognize certain time signature denominators properly. When I select 9/8 it reads it as /5, and with 12/8 it reads a /6. This makes the count very awkward to perform.

Any ideas?


----------



## Trensharo (Sep 15, 2021)

I never use NTempo with Notion. You should send this into PreSonus support.


----------

